# Do some rats hate being held?



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

It has been a week, and Monty still doesn't want me picking him up he is okay around me, and he trusts me to pet him, but when I had to remove him from his cage to do its weekly cleaning, he flipped. I tried to hold him with both my hands and minding his sensative stomach, but he always squirms and begins to flail and poop. I am trying to be really patient, but in cases like this when I need to move him for his own health or safety (or just because I would like him to get out of his cage and exorcise in his ball a bit), I need to know a good way to hold him so that he is calm. please help if you can.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

A week is a too short a time to decipher his personality. But yes, some rats prefer not to cuddled, fussed and held. These independent spirits still make wonderful pets and will generally check in with you, climb on you and sometimes even just sit near you. When you say ball, do you mean an encapsulated ball typically used by hamsters? If so, rats tend not to like these very much. In some, it can cause panic. If your rat associates your picking him up with something he doesn't enjoy like a ball, he may never accept your picking him up. I would suggest free ranging without a ball. Start in a small space like a bathroom, on a table or on the bed and as he begins to trust you and you him, expand the area he is allowed to explore. Good luck!


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Hephaestion said:


> A week is a too short a time to decipher his personality. But yes, some rats prefer not to cuddled, fussed and held. These independent spirits still make wonderful pets and will generally check in with you, climb on you and sometimes even just sit near you. When you say ball, do you mean an encapsulated ball typically used by hamsters? If so, rats tend not to like these very much. In some, it can cause panic. If your rat associates your picking him up with something he doesn't enjoy like a ball, he may never accept your picking him up. I would suggest free ranging without a ball. Start in a small space like a bathroom, on a table or on the bed and as he begins to trust you and you him, expand the area he is allowed to explore. Good luck!


Well this is a bit trickier then. I would love to take him out and let him roam around, but he still has the tendancy to poo on things. I don't mind, I can clean it up, but one of my roomates would freak out. She even said, and I quote"Ïf I ever see that thing outside of his cage and coming towards me, I'm going to pick him up and do to him what Lenny did to the mouse in 'Of Mice and Men'¨ I would be fine with letting him out if I could find a way for him to not make a smelly mess. is there any form of foods that could supress this?


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Can't you just have him in a place that your roommate won't have to bother with him like your bedroom or have him out when your roommate isnt there? Yeah balls are not ment for rats they don't like them and there not sanatary anyway. If one of your roommates wasn't ok with you having one then why did you get one in the first place? Another thing is you should really have at least two they are very social animals and need constant companionship that you can't provide. They are much more likely to be sick and have behavior problems if they are by themselves. Giving him a friend would actually probably help with some of the problems you are having with him.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

She isn't against me having a rat, she is against it being near her. She is okay with it so long as she doesn't have to interact with it. The problem with a second rat is containment and interaction. I don't have the room or money for a second cage, and I don't want to introduce a new rat just to have them fight. If I got a second rat, I would need to put it in the same cage and just hope that they get along right away. It may work if I go to the pet store I bought him from and pick out one of the other rats he was in the pen with, but if it doesn't work, I would be harming one or both of them


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

As long as he is still a baby you probably wont have any problems there easy to introduce to each other when they are young and you should have an extra small cage anyway just in case you can get one for like $20-$30. Something like this would work fine as a temporary cage http://www.petsmart.com//-zid36-14480/cat-0-catid-0?green=FB76FCF4-76DC-5591-A241-C934C7DBF21B My small cage I got for like $10 on clearence so you could shop around and look on craigslist for a cheap temporary cage. 

If you were to try to get one from the same litter/cage it would probably work out fine since you haven't had him for long. I would bring the new guy home and put them both in the bathtub together while you are watching to make sure they are fine then if they seem ok completely clean out the cage and move everything around before putting them in. If it doesn't work out most petstores will let you return a pet.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Well monty is the first rat I owned, and even though many peole say that you should have two rats, I hear others saying that its okay to have just one so long as you give it lots of attention. Moving on, The one thing I have noticed is that he prefers confinement. I tried to coax him out of his cage by placing it on my bed and leaving the cage door open. at most he will put one hand on the bed while clinging to wires with his other three. I was able to get a hold of him using the scoop method and placed him on the bed, but he darted back into the cage. Not sure if this is because it's where he feels safe, but I don't want to freak him out too much. If he likes the solitude of his cage with me playing with him outside rather than being out and about, then i shouldn't stop him right?


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Rats absolutely need a friend. You can spend 2-3 hours of time with him but what about the other 21-22 hours a day? Hes alone and may get depressed. Rats do tend to have more health problems and live shorter lives as single rats. I highly suggest getting him a friend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Well so far, there hasn't been any problems. He plays when I am around, and he bruxes and boggles his eyes. Plus as I said before, Can't afford a second cage, and even if I get a smaller cage for the new rat, what do I do if they can't get along in the same confined area? I can't keep the other rat in the smaller one. that would be inhumane. If at any point, I do see him becoming more depressed or worse, I will get him a companion, but for now, no problem, no reason.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

Definitely, some rats don't like being held... but that doesn't mean you can't help them to enjoy it in the future. My rat certainly didn't like being held at first, but after immersion (there is a stickied thread on how to do immersion on this forum I believe), love, treats, and other rewards, she doesn't seem to mind being picked up now.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you. I just read some of it, and it seems like I am on the right track. I do give my rat lots of attention. While its true I work odd hours mon-fri, I always wake up and play with him for an hour before work, and then when I get home I play with him another 1 1/2-2 hours. During this time, I stroke the back of his neck down to mid spine (I heard this helps them adjust to human contact), feed him his favorite blueberry yogurt treat, and talk to him so he knows I'm there. Weekends and friday nights are when I will always give him incredible amount of attention. Not being held aside, he seems to enjoy being here. He is almost always chattering his teeth, and his ears are almost always up as a sign of being happy. I'm sure over time, he will learn his name and even let me hold him long enough to get him from point a to point b. I really like having a pet rat, and I plan on getting him either an Igloo or a Hammok for his cage next paycheck.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

He will love both an igloo or hammock! To save on money, I buy cheap fleece and cut it into hammocks  For now, do yo have a shoe box or something he can hide in? Rats love hding and chewing... my girls have their wooden chew toy, but I also give them card board boxes or the toilet paper cardboard tube....

Rats do not like rat balls.. play with him in the bathroom, maybe? The more he is out, the less he will poop, trust me  He is pooping out of fear, but that will stop...

Why do you think his tummy is sensitive?

Oh yes, and some rats just do not like being held, but they will climb on you, groom you, give you kisses instead


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Some rats do, in fact, not like being held. My V does not like being held. His sister Evy does not like being held either. They are rats that will come to you rather than want to be held by you. Evy will enjoy cuddles from time to time though.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

It seems you want to modify Monty into a porcelain non-pooping statuette that looks pretty in a hamster ball. You took him on so there is little excuse in not providing for his needs. He needs a friend. He needs free-range without a hamster ball. Just stand by with a baby-wipe and scoop up his poos. They will become less frequent. For now, he is young and likely fear pooping because he is alone and being stuffed in a ball. Was Monty an impulse purchase?


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Gannyaan said:


> He will love both an igloo or hammock! To save on money, I buy cheap fleece and cut it into hammocks  For now, do yo have a shoe box or something he can hide in? Rats love hding and chewing... my girls have their wooden chew toy, but I also give them card board boxes or the toilet paper cardboard tube....
> 
> Rats do not like rat balls.. play with him in the bathroom, maybe? The more he is out, the less he will poop, trust me  He is pooping out of fear, but that will stop...
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that they have snsative tummies and will freak if you grab them there. I am trying to get htim to free-range a bit, but everytime I take him out of his cage, he runs backin, and i thecage door is closed, he will clinb to the top of it and sniff a way in. This behavior is rather strange since when he is in the cage, he sniffs it, climbs it, and pretty much is sending signals that he wants out. I'm confused in how to approach this, but I do leave the rat door open when he's on the bed to see if he will go a little farther.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Hephaestion said:


> It seems you want to modify Monty into a porcelain non-pooping statuette that looks pretty in a hamster ball. You took him on so there is little excuse in not providing for his needs. He needs a friend. He needs free-range without a hamster ball. Just stand by with a baby-wipe and scoop up his poos. They will become less frequent. For now, he is young and likely fear pooping because he is alone and being stuffed in a ball. Was Monty an impulse purchase?


No, he wasn't an impulse purchase. I bought him because I always wanted an animal that I can take care of. Every animal I owned was taken care of by my parents because they never believed I was responsible. I bought a rat solo, bc a friend of mine has just one rat and she's been alive for four years. True, I should have done a bit more reasearch, but I am learning, and he seems to be doing fine. I can accept the fear pooping, but I live with four roomates, so he is never really alone. Aside from the one that's afraid, they often check up on him and interact with him while I am at work. Today, I am going to take him out of his cage and let him move around my bed. If he poops, oh well, I need to change the sheets anyway. 

P.S. Constantly bombarding me with the ¨fact¨ that he needs a friend doesn't change the fact that I can't afford a second cage for the whole immersion part or that if they don't get along it would be a wasted endeavor. Not to mention, people tell about owning just one rat who lived happy healthy lives. so don't bring it up anymore please. TY ^_^


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Rats are funny little creatures. They have an odd sort of conflict between neophobia and curiosity. I have found that curiosity usually wins. Monty will likely want to explore your bed at his pace, running back and forth to his cage and extending the area a little at a time. If you watch closely, you may notice that he even follows the same path. It's fascinating really. Tempt him out with treats, peas are good, and just let him explore and build up confidence at his own pace. Regarding the holding, I found it difficult to socialise my pet shop girls but with much patience, they turned into smashing, confident and very mischievous ladies. If you have an old sheet/blanket lying around, designate it as the rat blanket and use it to cover your bed. If you put an empty box or two on your bed and other items like a washed out Pringles tube with the end cut off, Monty's curiosity will peak and he will be out climbing and sniffing and sometimes hiding. With patience, he will make a great friend. Regarding a friend for him, no one intends to badger you and we all have to start somewhere but you might just give it some consideration. If Monty is young, introducing them will be simple. But that is ultimately your choice. But trust me, a confidant friend will help bring him around no end. Regarding socialisation, there are a few methods. One is not really better than the other. I would suggest just playing with him, handling him, use a towel if you are nervous. Do you have a hoody with a front pocket. If so, pop him in there and walk around with him. And remember, the way to a rats heart is definitely through his stomach.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

I did let him out, and what you said is true. It was rather a success after the thee small poops and the one mega poop. He charging around the bed sniffing and clicking his teeth. one thing I did notice is that he did mark his territory on parts of the bed at certain areas. But, its still no big look and no problem. I do intend to change my sheets today, so this wasn't a bad thing. I don't have a hoodie with a front pocket, but it does have deep side pockets. 

I am not sure how old Monty is. I went into the store and asked for a large rat, and I don't know if this means he's slightly older or if his breed is just bigger. I am going to go to the pet store where I bought him today to return the hamster ball and I'll ask about it as well as if it would be better if I took one of his siblings home with me (assuming they still have the same bundle of rats I bought him from there). As for a temporary or small cage, I wasn't thinking about buying one because I just added some bedding into the box I brought him home with. He's really comfertable in there, and it seems like a second bed. The second problem with buying two white rats is, how will I tell them apart?


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Telling them apart can be tricky I suppose. When you get to know them, it will easy. They will have there own personality! Look for differences in ear shape, muzzle shape, eye size or different speckles on the tail. Failing that, use a tiny drop of food colouring on the tail or clip a piece of fur from one of them. I am glad it well today. If you keep doing what your doing, he will be confidant in no time. Remember, as much as you are new to rats, this new world of things and people is new to Monty. Just give him time and attention.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

So after returning the ball, I was able to buy one of Monty's brothers, deodorizing animal spray, and an igloo with a difference of $1.87. The rat handlers explained a way to have them integrate without buying another cage. it required me to clean the cage out (which I did last night. ugh!) and remove all scent of Monty. Then, when I put the new rat in, I put in some of the bedding they put in his box so that there is some scent of the new rat in there for Monty to identify. So far, it's been an hour, and not many real problems. Monty is still trying to climb the cage walls, and the new one, Vinny (get it? Vinny the rat XD), is hiding in the igloo. They have played a little bit, and I do hear some minor squeaking, but I don't see blood, and I don't think they are intentionally harming each other. Hopefully this will all go well. Wish me luck!


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

It will go fine! I am sending good vibes your way. There may be squeaking and a bit of wrestling and fool acting but they will sort out their arrangement and all will be well. If the bed is neutral, you can put both on the bed. Or if you have a carrier or small box even better. Just plonk them in and observe. Or a bath tub even! Good luck!


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, this website has a nice piece on introductions.

http://ratz.co.uk/ratintro.html 

It's also worth just reading. I learned a lot from it.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife is rat phobic... and our rat Max lives in the store room... Max pretty much avoids the wife and the wife picks up her feet and shouts for my daughter if Max comes out... Then Max gets put in her cage until the wife goes to bed on a different floor.... It's actually nearly civilized now. 

But long ago, when we first got Fuzzy Rat, my wife actually waited outside the house if the rat was out of the cage... and don't get me wrong... I don't mean waited patiently in the rain and the snow... I mean the kind of waiting that involves neighbors hearing it at a distance...

So, rats need playtime and the house was off limits when the wife was home... So my daughter and I took our rat outside... I was pretty new to rats, and didn't have a clue what I was getting into... We found a safe site to start with and to get our rat out of the cage more we started taking her everywhere....

This of course was a very peculiar rat... that quickly learned to chase around with kids at the park and attracted crowds... We never set out to train an outdoor rat originally, but due to having to adapt to the situation in our home, that's exactly what we did....

In the process, working with Fuzzy Rat, we discovered that rats were brilliant, or at least our was and she learned to communicate with us and understand us... Basically she was a dog in a very small package... Later on, I found out that not all rats can do the things she did. And that she was actually a very unusual rat.... but faced with a challenge we adapted together. 

And by the way we got her a ball which she absolutely hated! For her it was free range or nothing. 

Yesterday we took Max to the park and the kids were chasing her around... Now Max still isn't up to speed on the whole getting chased around by kids thing or being mobbed by humans as she just spent the whole winter inside... but she's loosening up. She hung out under my jacket and in a tree for a while, but with several kids around, some of which knew Fuzzy Rat, she didn't get much time to relax. She's getting her bearings and starting to walk at heel, But it's a shock after so many months of napping in the closet.

I'm not recommending you take up shoulder rat training... it's dangerous and few rats really can handle the stress, but my point is to adapt to your situation and work around the obstacles.

This is where we train our rats...










This is Fuzzy Rat meeting a little girl she found interesting...








This is Fuzzy Rat hanging out in a tree catching the breeze...








And yes, this is a rat walking at heel.








My point isn't to suggest our solution, but to try to inspire you to think out of the box... Rats are thinking animals. They can adapt to different life styles and become amazingly competent. 

Yes, I know a huge cage and a rat safe indoor play area is one of the best ways to go, but it isn't your only option. We started out with a bad situation... My daughter walked in to show her mom her new rat pup and we nearly had to peel mom from the ceiling... That's about the most inauspicious start you can have. 

We wound up with a rather odd life style, being mobbed by people where ever we go and our rat became a minor local celebrity.. This was never part of the plan. But by adapting to our situation we made the best of it and it's been a heck of a ride.

Be creative, adapt, teach your rats to adapt and never underestimate them... 

As far as humans go, some are rat phobic, like my wife... she's already approved my daughter getting a new rat, but she will never be able to hold one, other's need time to change their minds... One little girl was afraid of Max at the park yesterday, within 15 minutes she was chasing Max through the grass with my daughter, 10 minutes later she was petting Max and holding her... and her dad was asking about rat care and costs. People don't start out liking rats, but when they get to know a really nice one, that's well trained, they often change their minds.

Best luck.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had my rats 12 weeks today and one of mine doesn't like to be held either. he practically tries to jump out my hands no matter how high he is. could he just have a personality that just doesn't like to be messed with. he will take treats and that from me.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Dkeno said:


> I read somewhere that they have snsative tummies and will freak if you grab them there. I am trying to get htim to free-range a bit, but everytime I take him out of his cage, he runs backin, and i thecage door is closed, he will clinb to the top of it and sniff a way in. This behavior is rather strange since when he is in the cage, he sniffs it, climbs it, and pretty much is sending signals that he wants out. I'm confused in how to approach this, but I do leave the rat door open when he's on the bed to see if he will go a little farther.


It sounds like he is just a timid rat who needs to get to know you  the more you pick him up and handle him, the easier it will get for him! Rats are often afraid of new things. 
As for the tummy thing, I'm not sure what you mean, but do you need a video or pictures of how to handle rats ?  I'd be happy to show you how to pick up very timid rats and also very adventurous ones and sickly ones lol...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've never had a rat that didn't mind being held, but to be honest not all of the time. Girl rats especially enjoy exploring on their own four paws. So when we are walking around and going someplace Max pretty much likes to be on shoulder or in my arms, if she wants to be lifted she comes right up on hand and will even climb up my pants to get up on me. Mostly she likes to be free to roam though. When she doesn't see any reason to be carried she prefers to walk alongside of me under her own power.

Max is a very competent true shoulder rat, who's abilities are rapidly approaching Fuzzy Rat's. But she's not a snuggler, except with my daughter and that's more rough play than just snuggling. She prefers to play chase games and walk at heel and explore and when she's tired of the activity she takes off to one of her secret nests... 

There's a difference between not wanting to be held and being indifferent to it. Most of the girls we've had were pretty indifferent... If I was going the right way they would hitch a ride, if they were frightened they were all over me, if they had things to do, places to go and stuff to explore, or if I were, worse yet, going in the wrong direction (like back to the cage) they could be hard to hang on to.

You may see your rats riding on you as a goal in itself, and some rats share your opinion on the subject, they like to ride along, share affection and stay close to you. While other rats just hitch a ride. It's more a matter of their personalities than how much they love you. Even when Max doesn't want to be picked up she will climb all over me when I lay on the floor. Her way to show affection is to play chase games and climbing games rather than snuggle. 

Yes, it does take time to teach a rat that you are friendly and safe and to build a good bond but different rats show affection differently. So if it's fear and distrust that's chasing your rats off you, work on bonding and socialization, but if it's just that they are indifferent to being carried, don't force them to be someone they aren't... Some times you just have to love your rats for who they are.

Best luck.


----------

